# I need websites...



## pixichik77 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have lots of palettes that I like, but I need something to carry my liquid foundations in.  Where can i find small squeezy bottles that I can fill easily? How about small stackable (like they all thread together) acrylic containers for concealers? etc etc.. Thanks!


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 27, 2007)

try  www.kosmetech.com


----------



## pixichik77 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks.  the 1 oz bottles are reasonible there.  But does anyone knwo a cheaper place to get the stacking jars?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_Thanks.  the 1 oz bottles are reasonible there.  But does anyone knwo a cheaper place to get the stacking jars?_

 
www.brushesbykaren.com
www.makeupmania.com
www.cosmeticmall.com

HTH!


----------

